# New noobie in town



## David3D (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys!

My name is David! I am brand new to this forum. I found it via a response to a question regarding ArtsAcoustic reverb on YouTube!

I am a total novice when it comes to composing. But I LOVE music, and am slowly working on getting my compositions sounding better. They are currently very repetitive and empty. But the fact that I'm noticing must be improvement in itself, right! :D

I am 19, studying Advanced 3D Animation in New Zealand. I have played guitar for almost 13 years now, so I have some musical background.
I have been really enjoying listening to other compositions from other members and pulling inspiration and ideas from each.

I used to muck around in FL Studio creating electronic beats. I found a few YouTube composers that managed to compose some amazing pieces of music with sound samples. Immediately I was converted! I've always wanted to do big orchestral scores. I've always had big ideas inspired by the big Hollywood names, but could never bring them to life. So this is what I have been looking for all my life!

My current setup includes:

- A 49 key M-Audio KeyStudio USB keyboard (budget I know!)
- Logitech Speakers
- And a computer that can't handle much more than CuBase itself.

The best things I've got going for me I think are my two monitors. Very helpful.

I look forward to posting future works on the forum and getting constructive critique from other more experienced composers who have the time.

Cheers,
David


----------



## jlb (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome David, my advice is do something original, too much music on here all sounds the same. Best Wishes

jlb


----------



## David3D (Jun 6, 2011)

jlb @ Mon Jun 06 said:


> Welcome David, my advice is do something original, too much music on here all sounds the same. Best Wishes
> 
> jlb


Thanks for the welcome!

I'm not sure if I can pull originality off yet with such little knowledge. I think a study of other peoples work to gather ideas will help original ideas along quicker 

Cheers 8)


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 6, 2011)

David,

Welcome to the forum! I think you'll find that there's a lot of great knowledge here; a lot of beginner's here as well (including myself).

I think you'll have fun though!

Best Regards,
Mike


----------

